# Kubota B2400 heat range



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

G'day All:

I have another question for the Forum, would someone be able to tell me the operating heat range for the above tractor.

Last week I attached the 60" mid mount mower and cut grass about 10/12" high and some runs a little heavier and the temperature needle was starting to reach the white bar, our day temperature at the time was in the region of 30°C/86°F.

I have attached a not very good image of the temperature gauge to give an idea of the range of the pointer

I have cleaned the radiator prescreen and since blown out the radiator core.

I am more interested to find out the running position of the temperature pointer and I will be happy to hear replies from all model Kubotas for comparison.

Regards

FredM


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

The closer to the red line, the better the engine efficiency but you don't want to ever reach the red. If the thermostat is working correctly the temperature will be in the upper 1/4 of the white area and if you are working the tractor really hard it may reach the bar at the top of the white. going beyond that means that the radiator is getting plugged, either externally or internally, or the thermostat isn't operating correctly.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

G'day RM-MN

Thank you for your reply, the tractor was working hard at the time and was within the white bar near the red area, I have a radiator thermometer and I will take this with me as well as a welders glove and when the temp gets to the white bar, I will check this and see if this is in range.

I will need to find out the working temp range for the Kubota in °'s too, so I know where it is at.

I will have to Google this I guess.

Regards

FredM


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

G'Day FredM,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

One thing I have found with my Kubota is that chaff from the grass plugs the radiator screen, and when you see the temperature gauge creeping up, you may need to stop and clean the screen. When it's dry, this is a routine problem for me.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

G'day HarveyW:

Thanks for the welcome, I have been having trouble with my password for awhile and have had to update this a few times, hence the November join date as shown, I have been a member for about 15/18 months, I can't change the listed join time.

I have pulled the screen before I used the mower and blew the radiator core after I did the mowing, as I have written in my post, In the next few days, I will have to mow the back paddock again, I would like to find out the operating range in ° C or F, so when I use the thermometer to check the radiator, I will have an idea of what the temperature the tractor is operating at.

I have a spec sheet but this only shows the quantity of fluid the radiator holds.

Some Googling coming up.

Regards

FredM


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

I would expect the white bar at the top of the temperature gauge would represent about 100C. as that is about as high as would be safe. Most radiators on newer tractors will have a pressurized cap that will keep the coolant from boiling over until it reaches over about 110C. Take a look at the top of the radiator cap as most of them would have a marking for the pressure they will be good for.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

G'day RM-MN

I am aware that the white bar would be the cut off point and when mowing with the 60" mid mount, the pointer came close to the bar, I would throttle back a little and work slower and take some load off the engine.

You feel the bar would represent about 100C ?, shortly I will be out mowing the back paddock again and I will take my radiator thermometer to check what this may be at the utmost white bar range, I am very aware of overheating problems that the Kubota suffer from and seeing this tractor is around 20 years old at a guess,-- I have no idea if the engine has been overheated in the past, over time I will work this out from water and engine oil usage.

I will have a close look at the radiator cap, but I am sure it only has a heat warning from the last time I removed this.

Thank you for replying


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

an upgrade, the radiator cap has "caution do not remove when hot" so I am still in the dark as to actual working temp.

And to save burning my hands removing the radiator cap when hot, I am waiting for an IR digital laser thermometer gun and this will just be a matter of aiming the gun at the header tank or around the thermostat housing to get a reading.

Cheers


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

FredM said:


> an upgrade, the radiator cap has "caution do not remove when hot" so I am still in the dark as to actual working temp.
> 
> And to save burning my hands removing the radiator cap when hot, I am waiting for an IR digital laser thermometer gun and this will just be a matter of aiming the gun at the header tank or around the thermostat housing to get a reading.
> 
> Cheers


Good idea as if that cap is pressurized as it should be, removing it when hot will get you a boiling volcano. Don't do it.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

back in the 70's I had experience of doing just that, even placing a towel over the cap on a Toyota 4WD when undoing this didn't stop me getting a badly scalded hand, as you say a volcano for sure, first and last time I ever did that.


----------



## islandcustom (May 29, 2015)

I think you might still be able to order new control decals from Kubota. Might help untill you get familar with the machine.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

islandcustom said:


> I think you might still be able to order new control decals from Kubota. Might help untill you get familar with the machine.


G'day Island custom

Just wondering what your quote refers to !!.

I should add that the IR heat sensor gun I got hold of is a blast, I have been slack for not getting back to the forum, I did try the gun while I was mowing the back paddock about a month ago and with the pointer on the white marker, the reading was within the heat range.

I would recommend this unit to anyone who wants to check temperatures, can even aim at the TV screen and get a reading


----------

